
US government considers charging for popular Earth-observing data - symisc_devel
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-04874-y
======
techjuice
I always find this a little disturbing as a citizen. I know my taxes pay for
it already, but then I have to pay again for it, and have no say in anything
for it even though my taxes still pay for it.

------
CosmicSteve
Ah, just what I paid for as a taxpayer! Instead of having something freely
available as a public good, the government can use it to generate a paltry
amount of revenue....woo?

